# Anyone selling dodge leaf springs 2500 or 3500



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone selling dodge leaf springs 2500 or 3500


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

birddseedd;1516691 said:


> Anyone selling dodge leaf springs 2500 or 3500


Read this carefully:

DO NOT BUY FROM SDTRUCKSPRINGS.com !!!!

Go to your local spring shop and buy them. If there is any issue, the local shop will help you by fixing whatever it is, and making sure you're good to go. Don't make the mistake of buying from those online clowns like the one above, as you will wind up having to redo them again.

Several guys (including myself) I know bought from them and now are buying from their local shops

You looking for used ?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Dogplow Dodge;1516693 said:


> Read this carefully:
> 
> DO NOT BUY FROM SDTRUCKSPRINGS.com !!!!
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up. ill stay away from sd.

ya. looking for used.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

check your local scrap yard for truck frames or your local body shops might know a place local that could help. Check the dimensions as well... to make sure they will fit on your 1500. If I recall correctly on the 94-02 rams the leafs are different... I think they were narrower on the half tons vs a 3/4- 1 ton. If that was the case you would need new spring mounts on your frame.

Or just buy a 3/4-1 ton truck and call it good :salute:

http://www.car-part.com/


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

IC-Smoke;1516733 said:


> check your local scrap yard for truck frames or your local body shops might know a place local that could help. Check the dimensions as well... to make sure they will fit on your 1500. If I recall correctly on the 94-02 rams the leafs are different... I think they were narrower on the half tons vs a 3/4- 1 ton. If that was the case you would need new spring mounts on your frame.
> 
> Or just buy a 3/4-1 ton truck and call it good :salute:
> 
> http://www.car-part.com/


dealership didnt get back to me


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Dont! I am 99.8% sure 1/2 ton springs are narrower than 3/4tons.

Adding heavy springs doesn't increase the capacity of your truck! It just allows it to handle the weight more


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Its ok, I just expect him to weld them on.Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

goel;1516761 said:


> Its ok, I just expect him to weld them on.Thumbs Up


how do you do that?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1516747 said:


> Dont! I am 99.8% sure 1/2 ton springs are narrower than 3/4tons.
> 
> Adding heavy springs doesn't increase the capacity of your truck! It just allows it to handle the weight more


yep. you are right. 2.5 vs 3. so my only options are add a leaf or helper springs.

once i get new stock ones


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

spend the money and get air bags!!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

woudl love to. just dont have any. might lose everythign if we dont get some snow soon


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Man...you may want to consider a career change.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a set of add a leafs for it, they are made by super lift.


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

you wont spend the $300 on air bags but you were going to chuck out the cash for leaf springs? doesnt add up.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pacbrake-HP...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5648fe881a&vxp=mtr


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Just remove the springs and weld the axle to a block of steel placed between the axle and frame. Then weld the block of steel to the frame. Now you can carry anything you want without the truck dropping an inch.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

plowguy43;1516839 said:


> Just remove the springs and weld the axle to a block of steel placed between the axle and frame. Then weld the block of steel to the frame. Now you can carry anything you want without the truck dropping an inch.


You stole my suggestion


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Great minds


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

plowguy43;1516855 said:


> Great minds


Fools seldom differ


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1516839 said:


> Just remove the springs and weld the axle to a block of steel placed between the axle and frame. Then weld the block of steel to the frame. Now you can carry anything you want without the truck dropping an inch.


There is a block of rubber inbetween, can i just just melt the metal above it till the rubber melts and mixes with the metal?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

IC-Smoke;1516817 said:


> you wont spend the $300 on air bags but you were going to chuck out the cash for leaf springs? doesnt add up.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pacbrake-HP...Parts_Accessories&hash=item5648fe881a&vxp=mtr


My leaf springs are damaged. so im kinda stuck with getting them no matter what. but i can get them as cheap as 34 dollars.

but thanks for the link. i was unaware that i could get a set of airbags that cheap.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1516809 said:


> Man...you may want to consider a career change.


havnt lost my house yet....... and as long as we have a decent winter that shoudl have a huge effect on making a decent profit next year. would actualy have been above poverty i think if we didnt have such a huge drought


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1516747 said:


> Dont! I am 99.8% sure 1/2 ton springs are narrower than 3/4tons.
> 
> Adding heavy springs doesn't increase the capacity of your truck! It just allows it to handle the weight more


can the shackels for my springs be replaced with 3 inch shackels?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

birddseedd;1516886 said:


> There is a block of rubber inbetween, can i just just melt the metal above it till the rubber melts and mixes with the metal?


Yes of course


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I have come to the conclusion that you are not serious and come on here to joke/mess with us... A Troll. It impossible anyone to be this stupid yet function in society.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1516932 said:


> I have come to the conclusion that you are not serious and come on here to joke/mess with us... A Troll. It impossible anyone to be this stupid yet function in society.


I am serious. but if you havnt noticed. i take quite a bit of flack on this site because they dont like guys that have to do thigns themselves and learn how to do it rather than drop it off at a shop and pay someone else. and when i get stupid comments as welding my axle to the frame.... how else am i to respond?

as far as my plan goes, i knwo i have to replace the springs. seems no junk yard hardly is open today. im looking into if i can replace my shackels to fit the 3" leafs rather than 2.5".


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

ok. just took a look. answer to that one is a no. i have to have 2.5" leafs. and these look to be a real pain to get off...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1995-DODGE-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ebf213993&vxp=mtr

these look to be in decent condition. what do you think?


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

how are your springs damaged? spring steel will either crack or work right. 
I have air bags on my 3500 srw dodge and they mount where the bump stop goes so you dont have to mess with the springs.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

they are bent due to over use
i was under the impression (from being told lol) that no matter my solution to support my suspension more i would have to replace my springs.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You should be able to put airbags right on the truck and not touch the old leaf springs. New used springs won't be much better than yours.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

If I was about to lose everything, I would not spend money on air bags. Find a junk yard and get some stock springs if yours are really that trashed. That poor truck......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1516971 said:


> You should be able to put airbags right on the truck and not touch the old leaf springs. New used springs won't be much better than yours.


that is what i think im going to do. easy instll. even if i get leaf springs i still have to upgrade with something else.

next question would be timbrins or airbags? 150 vs 300


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1516973 said:


> If I was about to lose everything, I would not spend money on air bags. Find a junk yard and get some stock springs if yours are really that trashed. That poor truck......


If i can cary a salt spreader i can make more money. if it wasnt for that i wouldnt even be worrying about it untill spring


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Autozone, Advance, etc... sell universal clamp on helper springs. Might try that.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1516976 said:


> Autozone, Advance, etc... sell universal clamp on helper springs. Might try that.


that woudl be another option, although about the same cost as timbrins. and i think it wont help much with my springs. if hte helper springs arnt strong enough themselves and my springs arnt holding up as much as they are supposed to then i kinda run into the same problem without changing otu my springs


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You need to get weight directly from the frame to the axle. Timbrens would work but bags are a much better solution. Go find a roofer or mason looking for some help for a few days and make some cash.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

2COR517;1516985 said:


> You need to get weight directly from the frame to the axle. Timbrens would work but bags are a much better solution. *Go find a roofer or mason looking for some help for a few days and make some cash.*


I do comptuer programmign on the side. just started. once i get done with this app i should start getting paid. hard to finish when im workin on my truck all day 

but i have made enough i can cash out and help relieve the cost of hte air bags

iv found 3 kinds. do you know anything about their reputation?

firestone http://www.ebay.com/itm/Firestone-22...3fa770&vxp=mtr

Packbrake http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pacbrake-HP1...fe881a&vxp=mtr

hellwig http://www.suspensionconnection.com/...FelFMgodL3AAsg


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Listen, the 9.25 rear is a stout rear end as is the frame of the 1500 series frame. You are asking guys to give you information on how to make your truck handle weights that it legally cannot handle. You need to understand that one stop by the DOT will be enough to bankrupt you, and one accident will be enough to bankrupt you and your kids plus possibly take the life of someone else. Save up your money and do it right. Any repairs my truck needs I do myself in my driveway, and I started out with a Dakota realizing I needed something bigger to handle the work.
My fulltime job is basically as an adjuster for damaged cars from a fleet company and last year I oversaw over 3,000 repairs. 8% of them were fatalities were someone wad careless in their actions while behind the wheel (driver fault or other drivers fault). Doesn't hit home until you physically go look at a vehicle that killed a 11 year old girl because of carelessness.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Please, for everyones safety put the tools down and walk away from your vehicle..... 

As a fabricator and cheapo myself I to understand your position. But there is a time and place to cut corners. Save yourself some time, money and find the proper equipment to match the plow truck of choice.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1518350 said:


> Please, for everyones safety put the tools down and walk away from your vehicle.....
> 
> As a fabricator and cheapo myself I to understand your position. But there is a time and place to cut corners. Save yourself some time, money and find the proper equipment to match the plow truck of choice.


If that is the case then you need to say that to every 3/4 ton truck out there carrying a salt spreader.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Debadged my truck a few years ago, to my surprise there were 1500 badges under the 2500HD badges! Then another time i was taking the wheels off, got two lug nuts off, looked down and realized, wow there are 6 lug nuts on this truck, its just a half ton with a few extra parts! 

I did some looking, i think if i drain my brake fluid and just use air instead i'll have a kenworth!!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Holland;1518554 said:


> Debadged my truck a few years ago, to my surprise there were 1500 badges under the 2500HD badges! Then another time i was taking the wheels off, got two lug nuts off, looked down and realized, wow there are 6 lug nuts on this truck, its just a half ton with a few extra parts!
> 
> *I did some looking, i think if i drain my brake fluid and just use air instead i'll have a kenworth!!*


LOL that is funny right there!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

birddseedd;1518404 said:


> If that is the case then you need to say that to every 3/4 ton truck out there carrying a salt spreader.


How much does your salt spreader weigh and how much material (in weight) will it hold- total combined weight?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

plowguy43;1518580 said:


> How much does your salt spreader weigh and how much material (in weight) will it hold- total combined weight?


If i remember right he wants to haul 2800 lbs in the back of his half ton. He also says it would be too much weight for a 3/4 ton if we got technical. Heck my truck is rated for 3750lbs payload. So he cant say it would also be too much for any 3/4 ton. Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Holland;1518597 said:


> If i remember right he wants to haul 2800 lbs in the back of his half ton. He also says it would be too much weight for a 3/4 ton if we got technical. Heck my truck is rated for 3750lbs payload. So he cant say it would also be too much for any 3/4 ton. Thumbs Up


regular dodge 2500 is rated at jsut over 2k. i dont know what the hd one would be. i would assume somewhere comparable to your gmc 2500hd


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

SHAWZER;1518690 said:


>


pass the salt


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Holland;1518597 said:


> If i remember right he wants to haul 2800 lbs in the back of his half ton. He also says it would be too much weight for a 3/4 ton if we got technical. Heck my truck is rated for 3750lbs payload. So he cant say it would also be too much for any 3/4 ton. Thumbs Up


Agreed, and was my point.



birddseedd;1518629 said:


> regular dodge 2500 is rated at jsut over 2k. i dont know what the hd one would be. i would assume somewhere comparable to your gmc 2500hd


What regular Dodge 2500 are you talking about - year?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

plowguy43;1518957 said:


> Agreed, and was my point.
> 
> What regular Dodge 2500 are you talking about - year?


i think it was an o3


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Bird. Open the drivers door and tell me what the rear GAWR and GVWR is. It is labeled.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1518991 said:


> Bird. Open the drivers door and tell me what the rear GAWR is. It is labeled.


little over 1300


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

birddseedd;1518961 said:


> i think it was an o3


I've never heard of a "Non HD" 2500 from 03 up (there is one in 2011 or 12 I believe) which doesn't mean there isn't one. The 03 should have payload of 2600-3200 +/- lbs.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1518993 said:


> little over 1300


That's not correct. Grab the GVWR too. The best way to do it is go off those numbers specific to your truck.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1518997 said:


> That's not correct. Grab the GVWR too. The best way to do it is go off those numbers specific to your truck.


im sorry. i was thinking the payload which is just over 1300. got my mind on work.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

birddseedd;1518404 said:


> If that is the case then you need to say that to every 3/4 ton truck out there carrying a salt spreader.


Not true.........


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1519015 said:


> Not true.........


http://www.dodge.com/towing/D/vehic...8R%29+Engine%5E5-Speed+Automatic+Transmission

04 ram 2500 can only hold 2761 lbs on the truck according to the sticker. 1.75 yards of salt weighs 2800 lbs. this does not include driver, tools, salt spreadder or the plow itself.

according to the sticker this dodge 2500 cannot hold a full load of salt. gvwr - curb weight is 2761.

a few hundred into the suspension and you can safely haul the weight. else you can at best only cary 1 yard of salt and be right on the line, which i may have to do..... and still be over the line...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1518991 said:


> Bird. Open the drivers door and tell me what the rear GAWR and GVWR is. It is labeled.


gvwr 6650 it is


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

My sonoma has a payload capacity of 1294lbs. (seriously! i was surprised!) Now tell me, would you throw one ton springs on that and haul a 2yd spreader??


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Holland;1519109 said:


> My sonoma has a payload capacity of 1294lbs. (seriously! i was surprised!) Now tell me, would you throw one ton springs on that and haul a 2yd spreader??


hmm. guess i wasnt doin bad by putting a full yard of dirt in my sonoma.

as far as salt. you might get away with 1 yard. but i think that would be pushing it a bit too far. a sonoma will have a smaller frame and smaller brakes.

did a yard of soil great tho.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Overloaded is overloaded period !! Keep pushing the limits of your vehicle and sooner or later you will end up like this guy. :laughing:


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

birddseedd;1519133 said:


> a sonoma will have a smaller frame and smaller brakes.


SO WILL YOUR 1/2 TON, DONT TRY TO MAKE IT HAUL TWICE ITS PAYLOAD


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1519212 said:


> Overloaded is overloaded period !! Keep pushing the limits of your vehicle and sooner or later you will end up like this guy. :laughing:


This looks more like one of his loads Daff.. :laughing:


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

no worse than when i did this 




i did it again with 2 jetski's down a main road in portage mi. i had permission to did it, but the neighbors didn't know and called the cops. i got stopped on my way back. The cop was literally speechless. not kidding. he stood there staring not saying a word. it was awesome.


----------



## Squires (Jan 9, 2009)

i call bs on this whole mess
please post a picture of your truck, parked next to your jetski towing motorcycle set up.
you can also include a picture of the spreader and plow(all in the same pic) and you as well, you can be holding a sign it should say "HI PLOW SITE, IT IS ME BIRDSEED, CHECKOUT MY OVERLOADED DODGE"
Don't say you don't have a camera, you made that sweet video you just posted.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Squires;1519460 said:


> i call bs on this whole mess
> please post a picture of your truck, parked next to your jetski towing motorcycle set up.
> you can also include a picture of the spreader and plow(all in the same pic) and you as well, you can be holding a sign it should say "HI PLOW SITE, IT IS ME BIRDSEED, CHECKOUT MY OVERLOADED DODGE"
> Don't say you don't have a camera, you made that sweet video you just posted.


I dont own the jetski. the dealership let me pull it around their lot.

if you really want i can show pics of the hitch i bult for hte bike. there is one other guy i know of that did his out of bar not flat stock and is much much much better than mine but it works. as far as the guy that i work with that wants me to haul the spreadder, he's still working on getting it back from the last guy that used it. i wont be buying airbags untill i actualy have the spreadder in the back of my truck, but it was requested to make a video of hte installation so ill be doing that if he comes threw wiht hte spreadder.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

birddseedd;1519231 said:


> no worse than when i did this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Somehow I'm not surprised...


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

BossPlow2010;1519511 said:


> Somehow I'm not surprised...


you think thats bad? google "gold wing tow"

the abilitity for a vfr to tow something bigger than a typical bike trailer safley is one of the things i love about the vfr


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Honest question... When you were in school was your bus a little shorter than the other kids?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1519574 said:


> Honest question... When you were in school was your bus a little shorter than the other kids?


no it was not. i was completely average. yes i have a tow fetish with my motorcycle. there are much freakier things i could do.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Holland;1519220 said:


> SO WILL YOUR 1/2 TON, DONT TRY TO MAKE IT HAUL TWICE ITS PAYLOAD


i would like to see a micrometer taken to a the frame of a 2500 vs 1500


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1519586 said:


> i would like to see a micrometer taken to a the frame of a 2500 vs 1500


You could probably use a tape measure.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)




----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Another birddseedd thread locked in 3...2.......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1519774 said:


> Another birddseedd thread locked in 3...2.......


you dont like my vfr?


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1519590 said:


> You could probably use a tape measure.


THANK YOU Thumbs Up


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Holland;1519808 said:


> THANK YOU Thumbs Up


i was thinking thickness


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

your truck is identicle to a 3/4 ton, except for a thinner frame, lighter suspension, smaller brakes, lighter axles, c rated tires, and light duty drivetrain. But yea, changing the springs will make it a 3/4 ton. Good luck stopping that thing. I feel very sorry for whoever you hit with that deathtrap. 

If you can afford an 04 1500 and a bike you can afford the right equipment. Sell some stuff and go buy a good older truck. If you cant sacrifice your toys for your business then go work at walmart. You have to have your priorities straight to be a business owner.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Holland;1519930 said:


> your truck is identicle to a 3/4 ton, except for a thinner frame, lighter suspension, smaller brakes, lighter axles, c rated tires, and light duty drivetrain. But yea, changing the springs will make it a 3/4 ton. Good luck stopping that thing. I feel very sorry for whoever you hit with that deathtrap.
> 
> If you can afford an 04 1500 and a bike you can afford the right equipment. Sell some stuff and go buy a good older truck. If you cant sacrifice your toys for your business then go work at walmart. You have to have your priorities straight to be a business owner.


The bike is the only "toy" i have, and its value is not enough to even buy a truck. in fact the bank wouldnt even let me get an older truck which is what i originally wanted. let alone buy a 1 ton. since a 3/4 ton isnt enough anyway. believe me i would love to be able to do that. i have no choice but to get by with this truck.

1. thinner frame. The frame is not thinner. 1500, 2500 and 3500 have 5.5" frames. 2055 and 3500 are 1.4" taller. adds some strength, but 1.4" is not several tons capacity worth of metal nor will i be even attempting to go half way threw the capacity of a 3500.
2. lighter suspension. upgrading
3. smaller brakes. towing a trailer i can get up to about 4k lbs before my brakes start to be too weak and need trailer brakes. i wont be getting anywhere even near close to this in salt and plow. but. just to be on the safe side ill be having them load it partially with salt and driving it around, just to double check how it does.
4. lighter axles. I checked the rating on my axles. i am within their rating according to dodge specifications for my truck
5. c rated tires. i upgraded my tires already
6. light dudy drive train. my drive train and do up to 13000 lbs as well as my axle holding 3900 lbs. obviously ill be well within this.

I appreciate everyone's help with this. Its more than clear that the only part of my truck that cannot hold the extra weight is the suspension. the frame is a Little smaller, but then again I wont be adding close to the extra weight the next size up frame can hold. its more than clear the only part of this truck that has an issue, is the suspension holding the weight in the bed. This is the maximum I would want to put in my truck, for the sake of the brakes and once you get up to a few tons of weight you will get into the threshold of where the extra 1.4" of the 3500 is needed, and i want to stay far away from that threshold.

And i sure have learned a lot that i need to look for and research when buying my next truck. which ill do soon as i can afford it. hopefully ill make enough this winter to do some proper advertising and get a decent number of customers next year.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Holland;1519930 said:


> your truck is identicle to a 3/4 ton, except for a thinner frame, lighter suspension, smaller brakes, lighter axles, c rated tires, and light duty drivetrain. But yea, changing the springs will make it a 3/4 ton. Good luck stopping that thing. I feel very sorry for whoever you hit with that deathtrap.
> 
> *If you can afford an 04 1500* and a bike you can afford the right equipment. Sell some stuff and go buy a good older truck. If you cant sacrifice your toys for your business then go work at walmart. You have to have your priorities straight to be a business owner.


I did apply for a new loan, still paying on this truck, and at a rate ill never get out from under it without extra payments. they never got back to me. also applied for a general business loan. again they didnt get back to me. at the moment i simply do not have the income i need to get another vehicle, and due to my interest rate i owe more than the truck is worth. at least before the plow.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

I only went to school for automotive technology and have been running a shop for 6 years, what do i know. The 20+ guys with years of experience telling you no, apparently they are wrong too. You just tell us how its done so we can all make 5 grand. Please post pics of this whole setup. I'd really like to see it all put together.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

3900lbs minus the weight of the truck. 

I don't get how you have money to upgrade your suspension, put load range E tires on your truck, etc...but you can't cough up $2000 for a decent 3/4ton truck. Brickslayer has a damn decent truck for sale.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1519974 said:


> 3900lbs minus the weight of the truck.
> 
> I don't get how you have money to upgrade your suspension, put load range E tires on your truck, etc...but you can't cough up $2000 for a decent 3/4ton truck. Brickslayer has a damn decent truck for sale.


suspension will be under 300. bought the tires used.

would love to get another truck. i just cannot afford the full 2k up front. if i could get a payment plan for one perhaps.

would have been an option if the summer drought wasnt so bad this year. my 800 per month customer turned into 20 per month.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

So you are doing this I assume as you already bought USED tires


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

i needed the tires anyway. the tires are actually pretty good. not sure why he was even selling them. 2 of the had no tread (his constantly burning out rears) which i would not take. but the front still had half the tread left.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1519986 said:


> i needed the tires anyway. the tires are actually pretty good. not sure why he was even selling them. 2 of the had no tread (his constantly burning out rears) which i would not take. but the front still had half the tread left.


 So you are putting E's on the rear and keeping your C's on the front?
What size tires are the fronts/rears


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes I am. they are 17"


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1519991 said:


> Yes I am. they are 17"


 What size? What state are you in?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

LT265 70R 17

rated at 3150 pounds

Michigan


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

I like that you post what the stuff you are putting on your truck is rated for even though the truck itself isn't rated for it. Putting heavy duty parts on your truck doesn't make it a 1 ton. It jsu won't drag the bumper when you're driving down the road.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1520002 said:


> I like that you post what the stuff you are putting on your truck is rated for even though the truck itself isn't rated for it. Putting heavy duty parts on your truck doesn't make it a 1 ton. It jsu won't drag the bumper when you're driving down the road.


I seriously do not know how we can make it any clearer to him. Our experience is nothing compared to his ability.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Holland;1520004 said:


> I seriously do not know how we can make it any clearer to him. Our experience is nothing compared to his ability.


I just don't get it. He is either an internet troll or is completely messing with us. I keep asking questions just waiting for him to admit he is joking.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1520010 said:


> I just don't get it. He is either an internet troll or is completely messing with us. I keep asking questions just waiting for him to admit he is joking.


I am not joking..... although there is a bit more weight on the back of my truck than i expected. 2250. that only gives me 1650 lbs on my axle. I was expecting a little less weight on the back and more on the front.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

meh. think ill make more money with a back drag blade anyway.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1520010 said:


> I just don't get it. He is either an internet troll or is completely messing with us. I keep asking questions just waiting for him to admit he is joking.


I would feel better if this was just a troll or some dumb kid messing with us.

He doesnt listen. Guess i learned my lesson like others here, ignore Birddseedd! Here on out i'm joining the rest, sitting back and enjoying the show!! 

I hear theres a new thread coming to a computer near you called, "My truck broke in half and rolled shortly after my plow fell off for the 3rd time" Featuring: "Hey my welds broke" and "they are strong just ugly looking".


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1520024 said:


> meh. think ill make more money with a back drag blade anyway.


So not only do you not know what you're doing to your truck but you don't even know what equipment you need/want to run?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

just chill out and act like an adult. after weighing the truck iv decided not to do it since ill be 500 over the weakest point of the truck. already got one of my contractors that be carrying it.

and yes i know what equipment i want. was planning on having both the spreadder and back drag blade. was just a matter of which one first. tho i wont be getting the spreadder. the guy from backdragblade.com will be bringing it by tomorow


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Wow. Amazing!


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1520048 said:


> Wow. Amazing!





birddseedd;1520044 said:


> just chill out and act like an adult.


500 lbs isnt even enough to make it dangerous. i just don't want the extra wear on my axle bearings


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1520044 said:


> just chill out and act like an adult. after weighing the truck iv decided not to do it since ill be 500 over the weakest point of the truck.


Correct me if I am wrong but are you not the one that has yet to do something responsible when it comes to business. Your s nod comment is what we have been trying to tell you...except for the not being dangerous part.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Can you post a pic of the entire truck with everything on it?


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I think the best advice I can give you is to sit down with blank piece of paper and write up a pro and con list for a buisiness plan and equipment wish list. Your thought process is one of a kind, lucky for us and society in general. 

No cash for the proper truck but now you wish to waste time and effort of a buisiness professional in the purchase of a back blade. Truly amazing !!!! Lastly, please change that stupid signature. It makes you look unprofessional and a total birdbrain. 

Not trying to be cruel or rude, rather help you though the process of becoming a professional buisiness person.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1520099 said:


> Can you post a pic of the entire truck with everything on it?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1520175 said:


> I think the best advice I can give you is to sit down with blank piece of paper and write up a pro and con list for a buisiness plan and equipment wish list. Your thought process is one of a kind, lucky for us and society in general.
> 
> No cash for the proper truck but now you wish to waste time and effort of a buisiness professional in the purchase of a back blade. Truly amazing !!!! Lastly, please change that stupid signature. It makes you look unprofessional and a total birdbrain.
> 
> Not trying to be cruel or rude, rather help you though the process of becoming a professional buisiness person.


i do have a business plan.

new plow truck. 4 grand. wont plow any more efficiently than what i already have. will only allow me to haul a spreadder

back blade. 250 bucks. runs on my truck within all legal safety laws and practices. will cut my residential time by at least 30 percent with higher quality.

I have 250 dollars and a blade will help me do more work in the same time thus making more money. i do not have 4 grand.

seems like a simple decision to me. same as getting box extensions last year. saved 40 percent on parking lots.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Did you buy a new Dodge truck?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1520206 said:


> Did you buy a new Dodge truck?


no. same truck i had last year.

did put soem work into making the plow safer tho.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

didn't you have a black 1500 ?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

grandview;1520214 said:


> didn't you have a black 1500 ?


nop. "deep molten red" is the color. with copyright on the shade of red and all.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

Are your customers mostly commercial or resi's??

Here is my most logicial advise to you. Keep what you have truck wise and build it as good and reliable as posible. Get the rear plow and keep your tailgate salter. Run with a partial skid of bagsof salt in the rear for balast and weight. Most importantly get 4 matching tires in all respect. By running different tires from front to rear can and will heat up the transfer case and cause a catasphic failure.

In buisiness its all about growth and patience. Work hard, be smart, humble and people will smile with your service. Be agressive and bull headed not listening to those with tons of proffitable experience will result in failure.

Turn the "made 5 grand that year" onto "Made five thousand dollars last night!!"


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

What kind of back blade? Is it used? Truck looks good. You can make plenty of cash with that truck. Try not to make too many changes to the truck so it will still be worth something when its time to up grade.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

DAFFMOBILEWASH;1520331 said:


> Are your customers mostly commercial or resi's??
> 
> Here is my most logicial advise to you. Keep what you have truck wise and build it as good and reliable as posible. Get the rear plow and keep your tailgate salter. Run with a partial skid of bagsof salt in the rear for balast and weight. Most importantly get 4 matching tires in all respect. By running different tires from front to rear can and will heat up the transfer case and cause a catasphic failure.
> 
> ...


Thats pretty much what im doing. most of my customers are res. unfortunately. but i have been growing by at least 50 percent growth each year. so i am getting there. just getting there slowly. for the moment i dont have any of my own customers that want salt. the spreader was for a guy i work with. i get 35 an hour. my guy's get 25 an hour (sub sub contracted )

ill replace my broken springs next year with an add a leaf so it wont sag and i can get that extra 300 lbs out of my axle. as you said build my back plow and use a small ammount of salt, i jsut wont be able to push salt services much untill i can get a bigger truck.

and never buy anything less than a 1 ton again....


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

quigleysiding;1520342 said:


> What kind of back blade? Is it used? Truck looks good. You can make plenty of cash with that truck. Try not to make too many changes to the truck so it will still be worth something when its time to up grade.


im actualy getting a back drag edge for my front blade.

i do have plans to build an extendable rear mounted blade, but thatl have to be down the line.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

That's the same truck as last year. A back drag blade would be much more practical for that truck and 500-600 pounds of ballast past the rear axle. Get a push salt spreader (like a fertilizer spreader) and call it done.You are at the limits and likely beyond the limits of that truck. 

A 2500 reg cab would plow a lot better than that and you could actually carry some decent weight on it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

birddseedd;1520187 said:


>


I remember that pic. Looks like the trash cans are having a pretty good time


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Banksy;1520413 said:


> That's the same truck as last year. A back drag blade would be much more practical for that truck and 500-600 pounds of ballast past the rear axle. Get a push salt spreader (like a fertilizer spreader) and call it done.You are at the limits and likely beyond the limits of that truck.
> 
> A 2500 reg cab would plow a lot better than that and you could actually carry some decent weight on it.


with just the plow im well within the limits of the truck. i can even put a rear plow on it and still be within the gvwr. problem is salt weighs more than plows.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1520431 said:


> with just the plow im well within the limits of the truck. i can even put a rear plow on it and still be within the gvwr. problem is salt weighs more than plows.


You are at the limit whether you want to believe it or not.


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

NBI Lawn;1520444 said:


> You are at the limit whether you want to believe it or not.


if my truck is well under the gvwr and gawr how am i at the limit?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

birddseedd;1520445 said:


> if my truck is well under the gvwr and gawr how am i at the limit?


What plow is on it?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

birddseedd;1520445 said:


> if my truck is well under the gvwr and gawr how am i at the limit?


an old conventional western


----------

